
Deciding whether to adopt new Swift technologies - Austin_Conlon
https://www.swiftbysundell.com/articles/deciding-whether-to-adopt-new-swift-technologies/
======
cerberusss
I've been working on an app in SwiftUI for a client. It's pretty doable, but
I've bumped into three situations where the screen wasn't drawn how I'd expect
it. Making a minimal case would then suggest it's a bug. This happened in
three cases, and in all of those cases, I could work around it by changing the
design. Not all clients are willing to do that, though.

